# Help me choose between Dell Inspiron 15R SE vs Samsung 550p



## krish440 (Jul 19, 2012)

HI Guys i've been seeing huge number of posts comparing Dell inspiron 15R SE and Samsung 550p ..i want to buy one of them please help me which would be better ?? Can Any owners of these laptops post problems of these ..


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung 550p with Core i7 @57,000 INR is having approximately 20% more performance than The Dell inspiron 15r SE.

The major difference being the Graphic card.
Samsung has Nvidia GT650M , which is currently the fastest multimedia series GPu for Laptops.
Ranks ~35 on Benchmark list , whereas the Dell 15r SE's gpu ranks ~60 in the benchmark list.
Source:  NotebookCheck.

Though there is an issue with the temperature of GPU in samsung 550p , reported by several users .

Samsung will clearly take down Dell SE performance and build wise.
Design and appeal may vary from person to person.

IMHO, go for Samsung if you aren't that brand conscious. Although Samsung too is a good brand , but not so much settled in Computer market like Dell.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 20, 2012)

Both are good.Its a tough call between the two.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know why, but I really doubt Samsung's After sales service. I think Dell takes it away on build, looks and ASS.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 20, 2012)

Let me see. For the same price. 

1. Samsung has a faster processor. 
2. Better screen.
3. Higher resolution screen. (2 and 3 are different things)
4. Better build quality. 
5. Better looks. 
6. Much, much better graphic card. The 7730 is actually performing below initial expectations. 
7. A blu ray compatible drive.
8. A large keyboard including a numpad. 
9. 2 year warranty.

Dell has backlit keyboard though. So that may be a deal breaker instead of the above 9 points. Someone above said they're both good, its a close call. LOL 

And yeah, no heating issues on the i7 model at all. I've played over 20 hours by now and not once has it throttled.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> I think Dell takes it away on build, looks and ASS.



I highly doubt that for this specific comparison.
Although Dell is as such better but not for this comparison.

No idea about after sales though.

And please don't be biased while providing suggestions.



gunner_kanishk said:


> Someone above said they're both good, its a close call. LOL


Lolz , :rofl.


----------



## daksh (Jul 20, 2012)

Samsung plusses-
Stated by Kanishk
Minuses- 
1. Heats up while extreme (Max Payne 3 on high) , about 90 degs for cpu and 85 for gpu . 
2. Some pieces , most of them being i5 ones are throttling after heating up while playing extreme games on high . 
Dell plusses -
1.  ASS . No questions their ASS is best in the computer market . 
2.  Weaker GPU doesnt heat up . 
3.  Backlit keyboard . 
Minuses - 
1. Doesnt look too good .
2. All the plusses of Samsung .

Now I was also skeptical of buying a Samsung laptop but then i analysed considering past trends that -
1. People were skeptical of buying samsung TV's when Bravias were out there but that changed in a very short span and now Samsung TV sales and services are the best .
2.  People were skeptical of buying any samsung phone before the Galaxy series .Heck, even the original galaxy s dint sell well enough in India . But they provided good sevice always and now you know what they are .
3. Samsung are world leaders in consumer electronics .

Considering the above points and the offer of 2 year warranty I took the risk , and I am glad I did coz this is absolutely beautiful . 
If I would have bought dell it would have been only for one reason , Accidental coverage . But now I will be careful with my laptop. 

I hope this was fair and please do correct me and add on to it where wrong. 

Regards.

Ps. And though looks are completely subjective I dint quite like the design of the 15rse ( I checked it out in the showroom ) . It was too rounded and the key placements were weird as it dint have a numpad included. Build quality of both seemed pretty nice .


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2012)

daksh said:


> Samsung plusses-
> Stated by Kanishk
> Minuses-
> 1. Heats up while extreme (Max Payne 3 on high) , about 90 degs for cpu and 85 for gpu .
> ...



+1


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 20, 2012)

If you are not planning to game on your laptop, then you can safely go for samsung since the throttling issue was encountered only during extreme gaming. 

If you are planning to game, then samsung, since it has a better gpu. anything heats up on extreme gaming. 

I would recommend 550p at least for it's better screen. 

But if you want to play safe you can go for inspiron. the machine is capable and can handle latest games atleast in gamer settings and it also has backlit.


----------



## hjthegeek (Jul 20, 2012)

Go ahead for Samsung 550P. It is the best value for money laptop available in India. You won't regret your purchase. Regarding the heating issues that is common with all consumer laptops, If the dell had the same gpu it would have heated like the same. Consumer Laptops are not made for gaming. Overall, It is a good deal to go for Samsung 550P.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 20, 2012)

There isn't any heating issue with the Samsung laptop per se. 

If anyone makes such a powerful laptop with a great GPU, and you play games at extreme settings on it, it will heat up. It isn't rocket science you know.

None of the i7 owners have faced any throttling issues yet. Those who have seem to be getting them fixed. In anycase if its a driver issue Nvidia will fix it.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 20, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> There isn't any heating issue with the Samsung laptop per se.
> 
> If anyone makes such a powerful laptop with a great GPU, and you play games at extreme settings on it, it will heat up. It isn't rocket science you know.
> 
> None of the i7 owners have faced any throttling issues yet. Those who have seem to be getting them fixed. In anycase if its a driver issue Nvidia will fix it.



Problem isnt the heating as has been mentioned in previous posts that IB processor can take it up. Main problem is throttling. Any multimedia laptop will get heat up while playing games at such settings but throttling is different thing. No one can ignore that and go on his way to buy, as its not like some minute trouble.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Problem isnt the heating as has been mentioned in previous posts that IB processor can take it up. Main problem is throttling. Any multimedia laptop will get heat up while playing games at such settings but throttling is different thing. No one can ignore that and go on his way to buy, as its not like some minute trouble.



well said, what's the point of getting 650m, when you can't use it to full potential, it'll be like having a hayabusa, but not riding it because fuel here in india is too expensive.. (sorry for this lame comparison.. ).
if it's a driver issue, it wud probably be fixed by nvidia, but if it's a placement problem (read that processor and 650m are closely placed in sammy, thus heating each other), then... 

I'd go for dell for anyone who wants a laptop for a long run (3+years), and sammy for those, who want more powerful configuration @ lesser cost..
As nobody here @ TDF had any samsung laptops earlier, so the reliability and ASS review for the same would be available by next year by the current sammy owners, so everybody, *Choose Wisely*...


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 21, 2012)

^ 100 % agree with you. And about the plus points mentioned by gunner: Dude looks vary from person to person. Some would feel the Samsung is better for their taste and some would like Dell. You can't call it as a plus point. Its just that you are being a fanboy after the purchase. 
All of you are justifying your purchase by saying that we have solved the heating problem by putting two books sunder the laptop or by using the coolerpad. That is the height of fanboyism. A laptop is not supposed to be used in that way. A person buys a laptop so that he can comfortably use it in his lap. Fact is that you should not have to do all that work to make laptop run properly after paying close to 55K. 
If you are expecting the driver update to make the heating go away, then keep on dreaming. At best what nvidia would do is release a update which would cap the core clock, shader clock and memory clock to a lower level to keep the GPU cool. Eventually you would lose the edge 650m has over the other laptop GPU's. There a reason why some laptops have 650m LE version in them. Cuz It runs hotter and thus they had to include a better cooling design which would eventually result in increase of overall price.

Here are the points which no Samsung owner has mentioned:

1)Samsung used a i7 which is slightly faster than the dell but consumes more power and produce more heat. Very rarely you would run a program which would use i7's full power thus in real life usage you would never notice the difference in processors unless you run a benchmark. So you gotta ask yourself, is tolerating more heat really worth it?

2) 650m is a beast, there is no doubt about it. It just obliterates the 7730m and 640m. But you can't use it to its full potential without a proper cooling system. Which sadly Sammsung has not provided. Thus the heat from this and the hotter i7 combines  with a poor cooling design thus resulting in the throttling you see. 

So if you do want to game on your laptop then Samsung is the better choice then Dell but you have to think about investing a 1000 or 2000 bucks more for a cooling pad and get used to carrying the pad with you if you intend to game on the go. 

On the other hand if you can forget about the 25% loss in the gaming performance then look no further than Dell. Its a perfect multimedia machine, runs cooler and has better battery life because of the low power consuming GPU and CPU. After Sale Support of Dell is the best in the market and there is no comparison to it. It was hilarious to see someone pointing ASS of samsung as a pro to Dell.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Everyone is acting like though the throttling issue is something extreme or something. I faced it once for 15 sec in around 1.5 hours of gaming at 1600*900 res at ultra at 60fps+(7730m cant even dream of that) in Arkham Asylum. Many owners and not facing it anymore. Its really no big deal. The laptop temperatures are perfectly normal !! Its max 90 degrees which is among the coolest ivy bridge. The only fanboyism is see is someone who is trying to justify his own purchase and not waiting for a particular new favourite 

And who the hell gave you the idea of a gt650m LE ?? There is no such thing 
And the cooling system of samsung is bad ? Hilarious  
So its worse than the new MBP and dv6 which runs above 100 degree celcius ?
And a hayabusa which runs at 300km/h for 99.9% of the time is much better than a cbr250r which runs at 200 km/h for 100% of time.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> It was hilarious to see someone pointing ASS of samsung as a pro to Dell.



Nobody mentioned that , everyone knows the truth.

I can smell a lot of Fanboy-ism here.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 21, 2012)

+1 to har...

antisocialbratt, don't turn into the same fanboy you accuse everybody of being...

throttling can be controlled by taking a small break by minimizing the game for a few minutes (this trick was mentioned by daksh)...just drink some water or something...it's good for the eyes...
samsung ass may not be as good as dell(i dont know personally)...but they at least do the job eventually...are you really going to abuse your laptop that badly to require accidental onsite warranty??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2012)

Somebody said Samsung comes with I7 and the Dell one doens't. 
Lolz , there are I7 versions of Dell SE too.

So the point ."


> 1)Samsung used a i7 which is slightly faster than the dell but consumes more power and produce more heat. Very rarely you would run a program which would use i7's full power thus in real life usage you would never notice the difference in processors unless you run a benchmark. So you gotta ask yourself, is tolerating more heat really worth it?



does it makes any sense ?? Seriously ?? keeping in mind that they both have I7 version and i5 version ?


----------



## antisocialbratt (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes it does if you try to do a little research. Both dell and Samsung has i7 but both are different models. One is 3612QM and other is 3610QM.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

antisocialbratt said:


> Yes it does if you try to do a little research. Both dell and Samsung has i7 but both are different models. One is 3612QM and other is 3610QM.



So you are bashing samsung because its got a better proccy ?


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> So you are bashing samsung because its got a better proccy ?



well, please don't start a war here.. 

And please, stay away from processor point of view everybody, as i have'nt seen anybody using an i7 @ it's full potential, so 3612 & 3610 won't make any performance difference until you are into some hardcore animation or video editing.. (Me editing some videos, and i7 barely reaches above 60%)..

All the things come to one point:
*Samsung:* For those who want more performance than 15r.
*DELL:* For those who want more reliability with the product.

Remember that it was me, who introduced this *SAMMY* first time, and then no one was eager to even see it, and now..


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> well, please don't start a war here..
> 
> And please, stay away from processor point of view everybody, as i have'nt seen anybody using an i7 @ it's full potential, so 3612 & 3610 won't make any performance difference until you are into some hardcore animation or video editing.. (Me editing some videos, and i7 barely reaches above 60%)..
> 
> ...



Well no one really believed the price to be true so 
And there is no guarentee the dell will be more reliable. My battery wear levels are still 0% unlike dell owners who bought around my time whose already show 4%(This after I accidentely played AC2 at ultra for 2 hrs on battery )

And come on dude can you really justify anything antisocialbratt is saying ? 
The +points in sammy are way too long. Just accept its a better lappy. In a month new laptops far superior to the sammy will come and I WILL accept that. But currently its the best.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> Well no one really believed the price to be true so
> And there is no guarentee the dell will be more reliable. My battery wear levels are still 0% unlike dell owners who bought around my time whose already show 4%(This after I accidentely played AC2 at ultra for 2 hrs on battery )
> 
> And come on dude can you really justify anything antisocialbratt is saying ?
> The +points in sammy are way too long. Just accept its a better lappy. In a month new laptops far superior to the sammy will come and I WILL accept that. But currently its the best.



I never said that sammy is'nt better, i wrote earlier that sammy for those who want more performance than 15r.. 
But, believe it, now that you own your sammy, you are skeptical about dell's reliability, but some time ago if you remember, you had your eyes on dell..  (fanboyism..)
Reliability and ASS of dell will be superior for now, as i experienced it past week, as you are also a new owner of sammy, spend almost a year with it, then post reviews about the ASS and reliability, so as to avoid this type of comparisons in coming years..


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

I know. Dell has very good ASS but very very bad reliabilty(According to last years lineup)
Dell XPS 15 was extremely bad on reliability. Believe it or not, Samsung is the new king of Reliability in Windows PC. See new PCWorld reliabilty ratings. Dell is really down. Dell has really poor batteries too and proof is the extremely high battery wear levels.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> I know. Dell has very good ASS but very very bad reliabilty(According to last years lineup)
> Dell XPS 15 was extremely bad on reliability. Believe it or not, Samsung is the new king of Reliability in Windows PC. See new PCWorld reliabilty ratings. Dell is really down. Dell has really poor batteries too and proof is the extremely high battery wear levels.



PCWorld??? 
dude, we are in india, where even PCWorld will take a hit on the floor..
Yes, batteries are the worse aspect of dell.. , but remember that XPS is definitely considered as the worst lineup by dell, and inspiron is the best selling lineup for them, as many users here in TDF were owners of dell for past many years, so it's reliability can be justified, but sammy users are very few (now on a grow), you yourself did'nt completed even a month with it, how you can make it a king.. 
As i said, spend some more time with it (a year or so), and then post a full hand review here..
Till then, enjoy Gaming..


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

> XPS is definitely considered as the worst lineup by dell


Thats not true.
XPS users are much more satisfied and happy when compared to Inspiron users.


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Thats not true.
> XPS users are much more satisfied and happy when compared to Inspiron users.



those who bought it are satisfied, but not dell..
A guy from dell in the shop told me that i7 is introduced in inspiron models only to replace XPS, as the sales were'nt as high as was expected by dell, so from dell's side, it was considered a big failure..


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well I think its not a tough decision. And the arguments happening aren't really necessary either. 

If someone wants most bang for his buck, Samsung is the pick for sure. It has better performance than the Dell model.

On the other hand if someone cares more about after sales then Dell should be the first choice. 

And har good to hear your battery wear level is 0% . How much battery backup do you get ?

Also can a dell Inspiron 15/14 SE owner share their battery wear figure ? It seems quite strange that wear would be so high in under a month.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> PCWorld???
> dude, we are in india, where even PCWorld will take a hit on the floor..
> Yes, batteries are the worse aspect of dell.. , but remember that XPS is definitely considered as the worst lineup by dell, and inspiron is the best selling lineup for them, as many users here in TDF were owners of dell for past many years, so it's reliability can be justified, but sammy users are very few (now on a grow), you yourself did'nt completed even a month with it, how you can make it a king..
> As i said, spend some more time with it (a year or so), and then post a full hand review here..
> Till then, enjoy Gaming..



May I ask whats funny ? Dell ASS is definitely much much better but the product quality is better with samsung. Thas all PCWorld is pointing out. We get the same samsung models as others worldwide so quality will be same. Whereas dell makes them in their chennai plant and quality will be lower than other dells abroad.

Samsung is a much better and bigger company than dell. Infact dell sources 0.87 trillion DRAM, flat-panels, lithium-ion batteries, etc from samsung. They have been in the pc business for some years and are really popular especially in europe and canada. The suspect reliability everyone is stating holds no ground really against samsung. ASS though,they really need to improve. I totally agree with that. But its samsung !! It will only take a matter of time just like they conquered the mobile and lcd market in India


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Well I think its not a tough decision. And the arguments happening aren't really necessary either.
> 
> If someone wants most bang for his buck, Samsung is the pick for sure. It has better performance than the Dell model.
> 
> ...



well, mine is 5% after a month.. 
*i.imgur.com/M0hV6.jpg​


har said:


> May I ask whats funny ? Dell ASS is definitely much much better but the product quality is better with samsung. Thas all PCWorld is pointing out. We get the same samsung models as others worldwide so quality will be same. Whereas dell makes them in their chennai plant and quality will be lower than other dells abroad.
> 
> Samsung is a much better and bigger company than dell. Infact dell sources 0.87 trillion DRAM, flat-panels, lithium-ion batteries, etc from samsung. They have been in the pc business for some years and are really popular especially in europe and canada. The suspect reliability everyone is stating holds no ground really against samsung. ASS though,they really need to improve. I totally agree with that. But its samsung !! It will only take a matter of time just like they conquered the mobile and lcd market in India



ok fanboy, so you want to hear that samsung is better, here..
*SAMSUNG IS BETTER>>>>DELL*​
Now could we end this argument???


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Well I think its not a tough decision. And the arguments happening aren't really necessary either.
> 
> If someone wants most bang for his buck, Samsung is the pick for sure. It has better performance than the Dell model.
> 
> ...



+1. Dell ASS is definitely superior !!

Getting 5hrs or a bit more. See the 0% wear level.
*i47.tinypic.com/2ml3bm.jpg



ratul said:


> well, mine is 5% after a month..
> *i.imgur.com/M0hV6.jpg



Thats what I am saying !! How can anyone say dell has better quality ? They need the better ASS to counter this


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmmmm that's quite worrying to see 5% wear after just one month of use 
All the Inspiron 15/14 SE owners report similar wear levels ?

My 18 month old Vaio battery still is at 0.0% wear level


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

18 mths with 0%  WOW !!


----------



## ratul (Jul 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmm that's quite worrying to see 5% wear after just one month of use
> All the Inspiron 15/14 SE owners report similar wear levels ?
> 
> My 18 month old Vaio battery still is at 0.0% wear level



wow, that's awesome , dell and hp both report higher wear levels than other models..


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll throw in my 2 cents, as another person facing the same dilemma.
The bottom-line, as has been already pointed out is :
Samsung : The absolute best VFM available right now, but question-mark on the kind of service they will provide.
Dell : By their own standards, very decent VFM, known to provide the absolute best service.

When someone mentions Samsung having better build quality(im guessing lower failure rates) than dell, that's just a statistic.No writer of PC World , no TDF user is gonna be any help at all if your laptop gets crocked tomorrow. Imo, a smart buyer should always anticipate the worst case scenario, in which case, id personally take Dell's promise of good service over Samsung's lack of it. Things might change over one year, but that is a chance I personally wont feel comfortable taking.
The answer is probably Dell, if you're looking to keep it long term, Samsung if you wanna switch in 2 years for whatevers the best VFM then.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder who makes batteries for them. Apple uses Sony batteries and Dell too in some models. 

Anyway here's proof if anyone thinks I'm lying 

*i48.tinypic.com/348gdwj.jpg


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Anirban Dev said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents, as another person facing the same dilemma.
> The bottom-line, as has been already pointed out is :
> Samsung : The absolute best VFM available right now, but question-mark on the kind of service they will provide.
> Dell : By their own standards, very decent VFM, known to provide the absolute best service.
> ...



Totally agree. But do remember dell charges close to 10k for 3 years warranty while samsung does give 2yrs free. You are basically paying for the better ASS. And it isnt like samsung wont service your laptop. You will get very decent  warranty support. Dont worry too much about ASS.



Anirban Dev said:


> I'll throw in my 2 cents, as another person facing the same dilemma.
> The bottom-line, as has been already pointed out is :
> Samsung : The absolute best VFM available right now, but question-mark on the kind of service they will provide.
> Dell : By their own standards, very decent VFM, known to provide the absolute best service.
> ...



If your dell gets crocked after warranty,even they wont help you. Its all about warranty. And you will get warranty support from samsung too. Dont talk like:if ur samsung gets damaged in warranty,they will just throw it out and ask you to buy a new one. ASUS,HP,Samsung,sony do give very decent service.


----------



## Anirban Dev (Jul 21, 2012)

^ I was talking about the one year of accidental coverage, which for me is a big deal. I am looking for a new Laptop cause my old one got fried by lightning


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh OK. But you lose 1600*900 matte screen,sub woofer, much much better gt650m,etc. Its a fair tradeoff I think.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

lol... I agree too that samsung is offering too much at that price, and I'll get that lappy over dell anytime, provided it is not giving any problems. Cant just close eyes when its giving throttling issues.

@ Har, it may be a a little problem for you now, but I'm sure if you were out in market to buy and had known this problem, you'd definitely wana wait. Thats what I'm doing. I'd rather want it gets solved otherwise I dont wana lose that 900p screen myself. I dont really care about the GPU. Can work with 640M than 650M, but only if I get that screen and good battery backup.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 21, 2012)

^
Hmm if only Dell started offering 1080p screen option for 15R SE in India as well


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> lol... I agree too that samsung is offering too much at that price, and I'll get that lappy over dell anytime, provided it is not giving any problems. Cant just close eyes when its giving throttling issues.
> 
> @ Har, it may be a a little problem for you now, but I'm sure if you were out in market to buy and had known this problem, you'd definitely wana wait. Thats what I'm doing. I'd rather want it gets solved otherwise I dont wana lose that 900p screen myself. I dont really care about the GPU. Can work with 640M than 650M, but only if I get that screen and good battery backup.



I knew abt the throttling issue before I bought  Call me crazy but I was ready to be the guinea pig. And so far so good. I lowered the res and all games work perfectly too.



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Hmm if only Dell started offering 1080p screen option for 15R SE in India as well



The price would still be too high


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Hmm if only Dell started offering 1080p screen option for 15R SE in India as well



If dell offered 900p in 15" I would get that too 
Vaio's are good in matter of screen though, wish they offered a fair GPU with that.


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Hmm if only Dell started offering 1080p screen option for 15R SE in India as well



The price would still be too high


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 21, 2012)

I am going to buy the Samsung laptop i7 after a month or two...This throttling issue needs to be resolved...Will the prices rise in the meantime?

Does i7 provide any better performance than i5 here? How many fps increase is expected here?


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> If dell offered 900p in 15" I would get that too
> Vaio's are good in matter of screen though, wish they offered a fair GPU with that.



It still wont have a gt650m though


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 21, 2012)

har said:


> It still wont have a gt650m though



Yeah I know that.. In case of Sony they'd never offer something like that.. Even if they do, it will cost really high.. But I dont think I'd game on my machine that much.. As lappy's arent really gaming machines.. I just need a portable pc on which I can game sometimes.. 
On the other hand, looking at the config of Sammy, it would not be wise to just let it go out of hand when its providing such screen and GPU..

And the battery backup you mentioned 5 hours.. thats really cool too.. Seems like an ideal machine


----------



## har (Jul 21, 2012)

vipulgreattt said:


> Yeah I know that.. In case of Sony they'd never offer something like that.. Even if they do, it will cost really high.. But I dont think I'd game on my machine that much.. As lappy's arent really gaming machines.. I just need a portable pc on which I can game sometimes..
> On the other hand, looking at the config of Sammy, it would not be wise to just let it go out of hand when its providing such screen and GPU..
> 
> And the battery backup you mentioned 5 hours.. thats really cool too.. Seems like an ideal machine



Yeah the battery is a real high point 
The extremely awesome speakers(believe me,they are just tooo good),good battery and very good screen make it the best choice even for non gamers.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

ratul said:


> those who bought it are satisfied, but not dell..
> A guy from dell in the shop told me that i7 is introduced in inspiron models only to replace XPS, as the sales were'nt as high as was expected by dell, so from dell's side, it was considered a big failure..



These sales guys say crap and you guys believe them!!!

Apart from that Sony C series and S series is good but E series is just OK.
But I have heard a lot of negative things about Sony ASS


----------



## krish440 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Friends Thankyou soo much for all your replies....I Finally bought my new samsung 550p ..it is simply awesome..as i have seen both dell and this one i personally felt samsung had better looks than dell and most importantly samsung's jbl speakers rock ...Backlit keyboard was the only thing that made me think about dell...but when i saw it at the showroom i felt like it is a huge waste as the keyboard of dell was not that comfortable (my personal opinion )...Havent tested it much in gaming ..will post about it soon...one thing i can say now is that i am totally impressed with looks of samsung and mostly The JBL SPEAKERS


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2012)

^ +1 for those who advised him for sammy. haha .


----------



## RON28 (Jul 23, 2012)

^^^Rishi are you the admin of gaming freak server in cs 1.6?


----------



## swaroop.b (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all! I've been following this thread (and a couple of more) since a considerable time and I almost felt like it was a Legendary Story of a Kingdom (NP550P) (har being the hero! )
I've started a new thread about for advice on buying a laptop. (You may check out)
But since the time I've seen the NP550P on Samsung website, I've fell in love with it!
Just wanted to ask a couple of things: what is the *minimum price* for which I can expect NP550P? Secondly, *I'm absolutely not a gamer*. Would you still recommend me this laptop? Is there a version with lower _dedicated graphics_ but otherwise similar specs?
I was initially thinking of buying around 35k-40k.


----------



## abhishekmaha (Jul 24, 2012)

^Macbooks are probably your best bet...I don't like OSX so much...But I must agree that they have high screen quality...If not for support of games...But price will also rise high above 59k.......Samsung is cheap and good!!

You may find that 900p is good enough for all your multimedia needs...1080p is overkill==>too much to pay for too little additional quality..
Depends on your needs too-Programming, Video-Editing, Heavy Artillery(Maya or other 3D designing), General entertainment, etc...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^Rishi are you the admin of gaming freak server in cs 1.6?



Not Yet.  btw , may I ask why ?



swaroop.b said:


> Hi all! I've been following this thread (and a couple of more) since a considerable time and I almost felt like it was a Legendary Story of a Kingdom (NP550P) (har being the hero! )
> I've started a new thread about for advice on buying a laptop. (You may check out)
> But since the time I've seen the NP550P on Samsung website, I've fell in love with it!
> Just wanted to ask a couple of things: what is the *minimum price* for which I can expect NP550P? Secondly, *I'm absolutely not a gamer*. Would you still recommend me this laptop? Is there a version with lower _dedicated graphics_ but otherwise similar specs?
> I was initially thinking of buying around 35k-40k.



There are basically two versions of 550P.
One is with Core I7 and has Blueray Drive , damages around 56-58,000 INR as per current marke prices.
The other one comes with Core I5 and has a price tag hovering around 48-52,000 INR .

You have specified a budget of 35-40K INr , which is almost 10k less than sammy's price tag.
Since , gaming is not your priority , so there are many other options available.

IMO , you should be looking for Intel 3rd Generation Core I5 models if programming and production is your main concern. They come with an advanced IGP , which are superior than SB proccy lineup.They will be able to withstand good processing excepting Gaming. 

Computability factor will indeed play a very important role in this.


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 24, 2012)

I've just played Max Payne 3 online for 3 straight hours. Not a single second did I pause the game or anything. 

AC room, no cooling pad. 1600X900 resolution. Normal settings. (I play online on normal to get better as much fps as possible)

Max CPU temp - 69 degrees. 

Throttling? Lolwut. 

Dear Dell fanboys, there are problems with every laptop. Dell has better ASS, and that is it. 

In every other category, Samsung is better. Just because some users face throttling doesn't mean all of them do so. Maybe they just aren't using the laptop right?

Likewise some 15R users were reporting BSOD crashes, do you see us claiming that it is an issue with every darn Inspiron?

There is nothing wrong with the cooling system ffs. I've been playing a whole bunch of games just fine on it. 

Whichever users are facing the issue, it will be resolved by Nvidia. It is a driver issue, and not a hardware issue. The XPS 15Z, the new rMCB, and the DV-6 with the 650M have been known to have certain cases of this overheating/throttling too.

Just because you didn't make the right choice doesn't mean you have to convince others to buy an inferior product. 

Chill out guys. 

I hardly get time to post here since I'm gaming on my laptop all the time? You aren't quite satisfied with yours and hence are on these threads all day?


----------



## josin (Jul 24, 2012)

gunner_kanishk said:


> I've just played Max Payne 3 online for 3 straight hours. Not a single second did I pause the game or anything.
> 
> AC room, no cooling pad. 1600X900 resolution. Normal settings. (I play online on normal to get better as much fps as possible)
> 
> ...



Oh my God, is this India Vs Pak War or something like that?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

^nope , its Samsung vs Dell fanboys. lolz 

I think the thread should be closed , as the Op purchased Sammy.


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 24, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmm that's quite worrying to see 5% wear after just one month of use
> All the Inspiron 15/14 SE owners report similar wear levels ?
> 
> My 18 month old Vaio battery still is at 0.0% wear level



try caliberating,it will definitely change


----------



## ratul (Jul 24, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Hmmmmm that's quite worrying to see 5% wear after just one month of use
> All the Inspiron 15/14 SE owners report similar wear levels ?
> 
> My 18 month old Vaio battery still is at 0.0% wear level



Well, i think i found out that why my lappy is showing 5% wear level  in just one month:

*New battery showing Higher Wear Level.*



Spoiler






			
				Batterycare.net said:
			
		

> The battery is new but BatteryCare reports a high wear level
> 
> Laptop batteries are made by energy cells. In general they are 6 cells, but larger capacity batteries have 8 or 12 cells (or even more). A 6 cell battery has an average of 60000mWh of capacity when it's manufactured, the larger ones have an higher value obviously. The problem is that there are batteries that come factory programmed as being 8 or 12 cells, but in fact they just have 6 cells. So in the designed capacity, these batteries report a value corresponding to the larger batteries, for example 88000mWh, but since the battery only has 6 cells, the current capacity value is 60000mWh, which gives us a wear level of 31.8%. So if the battery is new, there's no reason to worry about. It's just a badly programmed battery.


----------



## vipulgreattt (Jul 24, 2012)

ratul said:


> Well, i think i found out that why my lappy is showing 5% wear level  in just one month:
> 
> *New battery showing Higher Wear Level.*



Does it apply to all brands having 6 cell batteries? If it does then shouldnt all of them be showing such off values?


----------



## swaroop.b (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your opinions, *abhishekmaha* and *Rishi*!


abhishekmaha said:


> ^Macbooks are probably your best bet...I don't like OSX so much...But I must agree that they have high screen quality...If not for support of games...But price will also rise high above 59k.......Samsung is cheap and good!!
> 
> You may find that 900p is good enough for all your multimedia needs...1080p is overkill==>too much to pay for too little additional quality..
> Depends on your needs too-Programming, Video-Editing, Heavy Artillery(Maya or other 3D designing), General entertainment, etc...


Hehe, Macbooks are, well, _out of league_ for the time being. Certainly they may be the Best solution for me, but currently not feasible! The resolution, etc of the Samsung NP550P is simply wonderful, but is more oriented towards _(heavy) gamers_. The 2GB NVIDIA GT 650M is beyond my universe of usability! After 3-4yrs, the total'd use of dedicated graphics will be in few hours! LOL! So I'm leaving it for those who'll make a better use of it!
But well, I was overall impressed by the aesthetics as well as ergonomics of the Sammy, plus the features/price ratio!



Rishi. said:


> There are basically two versions of 550P.
> One is with Core I7 and has Blueray Drive , damages around 56-58,000 INR as per current marke prices.
> The other one comes with Core I5 and has a price tag hovering around 48-52,000 INR .
> 
> ...


Said correctly, Rishi! Can you suggest some model?


----------



## astro (Jul 25, 2012)

Spec to spec, the Samsung scores over the Dell, but you really need to decide why you are buying a laptop. If you are a hard-core gamer, then it makes sense to get the best display and the best graphics processor. But if your key activitie sinclude browsing and listening to music etc... none of these matter. The Blue-Ray is a definite plus on the Samsung. Another aspect that you have to keep in mind is that Windows 8 is getting released sometime later this year and how these systems work with the new OS is anyone's guess (It may not be an issue - for all you know)

It also makes a difference in price if you buy from Dell website. becuase they charge you extra for CVD and CST - which will not come in if you buy directly from Flipkart or a reseller. I was getting a corporate discount from the Dell website and my whole package came to Rs, 65k with 3 year warranty.

Would I have considered the Samsung if I had known about it earlier ? - maybe. To me what was important was that once I bought a laptop, I don't have to run around for support and that is a big deal while selecting a model. How does Samsung after-sales-support compare to Dell ? I don't know...


----------



## gunner_kanishk (Jul 25, 2012)

astro said:


> Spec to spec, the Samsung scores over the Dell, but you really need to decide why you are buying a laptop. If you are a hard-core gamer, then it makes sense to get the best display and the best graphics processor. But if your key activitie sinclude browsing and listening to music etc... none of these matter. The Blue-Ray is a definite plus on the Samsung. Another aspect that you have to keep in mind is that Windows 8 is getting released sometime later this year and how these systems work with the new OS is anyone's guess (It may not be an issue - for all you know)
> 
> It also makes a difference in price if you buy from Dell website. becuase they charge you extra for CVD and CST - which will not come in if you buy directly from Flipkart or a reseller. I was getting a corporate discount from the Dell website and my whole package came to Rs, 65k with 3 year warranty.
> 
> Would I have considered the Samsung if I had known about it earlier ? - maybe. To me what was important was that once I bought a laptop, I don't have to run around for support and that is a big deal while selecting a model. How does Samsung after-sales-support compare to Dell ? I don't know...



Dell has better ASS yes, but you also need to keep in mind that it costs *8k* more. That is a lot of money. 

And for those who aren't gamers, and according to you, whose main tasks are browsing and music. Shouldn't they still choose Samsung over Dell?

1. Higher resolution screen means a much better browsing experience.
2. The JBL speakers on this beast are the best ones I've ever heard on a laptop apart from the XPS. 

Hardcore gamer or not, this is still the better laptop. 

But yeah if someone is really skeptical about Samsung ASS, then they should go for the Inspiron. 

It still is the second best laptop in the VFM range as of now. 

And I don't know about warranty support yet, but the software updates from Samsung are insanely good. I've downloaded 300-400 MB worth of updates in the past 2 hours. And all of them are really, really good.

They really are turning it up in the notebook segment.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 25, 2012)

Get the Sammy man...A guy *girishpaiv* Sold his Dell to his friend...and gonna buy this sammy beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 19, 2012)

So, what is the final verdict? I'm buying a laptop tomorrow, shouldy it be:
1. Dell Inspiron 15R SE or
2. Samsung 550P or
3. any other good laptop I missed in this range?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

Get the Sammy man...A guy *girishpaiv* Sold his Dell to his friend...and gonna buy this sammy beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I faced many issues such as 
Throttling
high temps(101C)
frequent fps drops!
So I won't recommend u to buy this lappy....I'll be going to get refund asap


----------



## har (Aug 19, 2012)

h1manshu said:


> So, what is the final verdict? I'm buying a laptop tomorrow, shouldy it be:
> 1. Dell Inspiron 15R SE or
> 2. Samsung 550P or
> 3. any other good laptop I missed in this range?



Get the Sammy. Believe me I am having an awesome time with it. I think some people received defective pieces 
I dont have any throttling or high temp problems. Temps are always under 90 even under extreme gaming and sound is just amazing.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^Well I got that Defective piece!


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 19, 2012)

har said:


> Get the Sammy. Believe me I am having an awesome time with it. I think some people received defective pieces
> I dont have any throttling or high temp problems. Temps are always under 90 even under extreme gaming and sound is just amazing.



You really think everyone will be that lucky?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

^^+1..


----------



## RON28 (Aug 19, 2012)

i have a samsung i5 version, so whats the problem here. I have not faced any throttling issues yet, anyone wants confirmation then PM me, i will post screenshots. come on, a member whose name is Girish sold off his Dell 15R SE just to get Samsung I7 version. believe me 900p does makes difference while watching movies, and check out sammy owners thread, few are defective pieces. but even Dan4U played MP3 at high settings without throttling at around 84C temps. don't fight. just make the facts clear to OP.

no one is fanboy, even i like Dell's 15R laptop. best VFM. 

@OP i suggest you to PM owners of 15R SE and Sammy, and ask your doubts.


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 19, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> You really think everyone will be that lucky?



it may be just a few were defective so u can get this one.

even if u buy a dell or hp u might get a defective product they dont guarantee u that the first product will be good(eg. my friend bought a xps n he got a defective product in which the screen was always blue but dell certainly replaced it)and so will samsung u can even take a refund if u want.

i m also about to buy a laptop n samsung is still a option for me.

n to be on a safer side i5 will always produce less heat than a i7 in any condition.
n if u see the scene as a whole there are good reviews n bad reviews.


@har do u have i5 model or i7?


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 19, 2012)

RON28 said:


> i have a samsung i5 version, so whats the problem here. I have not faced any throttling issues yet, anyone wants confirmation then PM me, i will post screenshots. come on, a member whose name is Girish sold off his Dell 15R SE just to get Samsung I7 version. believe me 900p does makes difference while watching movies, and check out sammy owners thread, few are defective pieces. but even Dan4U played MP3 at high settings without throttling at around 84C temps. don't fight. just make the facts clear to OP.
> 
> no one is fanboy, even i like Dell's 15R laptop. best VFM.
> 
> @OP i suggest you to PM owners of 15R SE and Sammy, and ask your doubts.



Are you talking about 900p the Sammy has? Dell 15R SE has FHD, i.e. 1080p.

Here is the i5 version.
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System

Here is the i7 version.
The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Are you talking about 900p the Sammy has? Dell 15R SE has FHD, i.e. 1080p.
> 
> Here is the i5 version.
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> ...



^^+1...
was about to say the same thing, and dell's screen is of much higher quality than samsung, as now many users have complained that samsung's screen is a bit foggy..


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> ^^+1...
> was about to say the same thing, and dell's screen is of much higher quality than samsung, as now many users have complained that samsung's screen is a bit foggy..



True. I really think, samsung isn't vfm. You really won't get what you deserve, and for how long you deserve, only my opinion. But now, there isn't much difference in 15R SE and 550. Only difference as you may like to tell me now, is that Samsung has GT650M, but you would completely forget that even though 650, it still is DDR3. Not the real 650 performer.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

@OP get dell...I'm owner of faqin defective Sammy!.


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 19, 2012)

Ya.. i'll get the dell..!! samsung users are just justifying their purchase. If given option again, they'll chose the dell too


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 19, 2012)

and I don't want to get samsung over dell for just 10-15% increase in gaming performance


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 19, 2012)

h1manshu said:


> and I don't want to get samsung over dell for just 10-15% increase in gaming performance



which one will u be buying 14r se or 15r se 14 r has a better gpu n is lighter but is a costlier


----------



## hpblze (Aug 19, 2012)

pratyush997 - No you are not the only one with a defective sammy . I had 3 issues and changed my laptop twice . First one was 3 white spots on the screen , second laptop - Trackpad acting all weird and getting stuck , third time - high shocks near trackpad area ... Mind you I had/have a Sony Vaio for the past 6 years and had no such issues . Samsung one is great with the specifications , it draws your attention but needs more time to fix its issues. May be the next version will be good with a (hopefully) better screen that has good colors and good viewing angles . 
Now that Samsung has spoilt me with its specifications , I am unable to find a good laptop from a known brand that has a nvidia and an i7 
Can you guys help me out ...


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> which one will u be buying 14r se or 15r se 14 r has a better gpu n is lighter but is a costlier



this has been discussed many times that gpu of 14r & 15r are same, both are ddr3, both produce equal fps on games (mostly higher of 640m just because most games are optimized for nvidia, but that too 2-3fps), so all comes to op's concern for screen size and portability issues..


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 19, 2012)

hpblze said:


> pratyush997 - No you are not the only one with a defective sammy . I had 3 issues and changed my laptop twice . First one was 3 white spots on the screen , second laptop - Trackpad acting all weird and getting stuck , third time - high shocks near trackpad area ... Mind you I had/have a Sony Vaio for the past 6 years and had no such issues . Samsung one is great with the specifications , it draws your attention but needs more time to fix its issues. May be the next version will be good with a (hopefully) better screen that has good colors and good viewing angles .
> Now that Samsung has spoilt me with its specifications , I am unable to find a good laptop from a known brand that has a nvidia and an i7
> Can you guys help me out ...


Where were u at?? Lets Continue here
!!!
Check ur PM too!! within 5 mins


----------



## ratul (Aug 19, 2012)

hpblze said:


> pratyush997 - No you are not the only one with a defective sammy . I had 3 issues and changed my laptop twice . First one was 3 white spots on the screen , second laptop - Trackpad acting all weird and getting stuck , third time - high shocks near trackpad area ... Mind you I had/have a Sony Vaio for the past 6 years and had no such issues . Samsung one is great with the specifications , it draws your attention but needs more time to fix its issues. May be the next version will be good with a (hopefully) better screen that has good colors and good viewing angles .
> Now that Samsung has spoilt me with its specifications , I am unable to find a good laptop from a known brand that has a nvidia and an i7
> Can you guys help me out ...



we all were/are waiting for HP to release their 650m variant in india for a very long time now, but still no news.. 
New dv6 6165tx last year i think was launched in sep-oct in india (not sure), so this year too HP may choose the same time to release new models..


----------



## saaransh9 (Aug 19, 2012)

ratul said:


> this has been discussed many times that gpu of 14r & 15r are same, both are ddr3, both produce equal fps on games (mostly higher of 640m just because most games are optimized for nvidia, but that too 2-3fps), so all comes to op's concern for screen size and portability issues..



so if i go with 15r n save 5 or 6 K will be a better option i think,................

n as u say gpu's are almost same n enduro will improve with time...


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 20, 2012)

saaransh9 said:


> so if i go with 15r n save 5 or 6 K will be a better option i think,................
> 
> n as u say gpu's are almost same n enduro will improve with time...



Ya.. i'll get the 15r se.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^U can even Overclock gpu with temps under control!!


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 20, 2012)

any one saw the inspiron physically? I just looked at it in the pics. looks ugly


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> Are you talking about 900p the Sammy has? Dell 15R SE has FHD, i.e. 1080p.
> 
> Here is the i5 version.
> The Dell Online Store: Build Your System
> ...


make your facts clearm i5 version cost 48.5k of sammy, and gaming in 1080p with 7730m would be a complete ****, crysis is struggling at 900p on ultra settings. 1080p is better for watching movies and work, but not for gaming at all, if you lower the resolution it would look crap. matte display does have less colours, but its not that bad, have a look at it and then say.

plus the prices are excluding TAXES, playing 10k only for display is not worth, better get the sony laptop with IPS panel.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

h1manshu said:


> Ya.. i'll get the dell..!! samsung users are just justifying their purchase. If given option again, they'll chose the dell too



I for one had first hand experience with samsung cc, I returned my i5 version of the np550 for a refund, I got a DD in my hand 10 days later, with the full amount refunded. and you know what I did?? I got the i7 version of the np550...and I'm totally happy with my decision, I haven't faced any throttling issues and the temps reaching above 90c is totally normal while playing demanding games, even the alienware m14x(see link) reaches 94c and above in heavy gaming. Read this review  by anandtech, its the 17" version of the np550 but nearly the same spec. It says if there is throttling, a BIOS update could easily fix it, so until then I set the cpu max to 70% and play, with no throttling or fps drops. I feel I shouldn't even have returned the i5 version now, it was hardly an issue. also you can extend warranty for 3 years using smart warranty(with pickup and drop option also), so those who want cc for extended period an opt for that. The only thing the np550 could improve on, according to me is the build quality,(even inspiron 15r se needs to improve), its not as sturdy as the dv6 series of HP or XPS line of dell. 


the reason why samsung is priced so low is coz, almost all components are manufactured by them (hdd, screen, dram etc)


----------



## h1manshu (Aug 20, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I for one had first hand experience with samsung cc, I returned my i5 version of the np550 for a refund, I got a DD in my hand 10 days later, with the full amount refunded. and you know what I did?? I got the i7 version of the np550...and I'm totally happy with my decision, I haven't faced any throttling issues and the temps reaching above 90c is totally normal while playing demanding games, even the alienware m14x(see link) reaches 94c and above in heavy gaming. Read this review  by anandtech, its the 17" version of the np550 but nearly the same spec. It says if there is throttling, a BIOS update could easily fix it, so until then I set the cpu max to 70% and play, with no throttling or fps drops. I feel I shouldn't even have returned the i5 version now, it was hardly an issue. also you can extend warranty for 3 years using smart warranty(with pickup and drop option also), so those who want cc for extended period an opt for that. The only thing the np550 could improve on, according to me is the build quality,(even inspiron 15r se needs to improve), its not as sturdy as the dv6 series of HP or XPS line of dell.
> 
> 
> the reason why samsung is priced so low is coz, almost all components are manufactured by them (hdd, screen, dram etc)



Nice.! but I dont want to spend 50k and then wait for any bios update to get some probems fixed.!


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

^ well that's upto you, everyone has their preference, and btw bios updates have started rolling out, its already there in the 17" model....


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> make your facts clearm i5 version cost 48.5k of sammy, and gaming in 1080p with 7730m would be a complete ****, crysis is struggling at 900p on ultra settings. 1080p is better for watching movies and work, but not for gaming at all, if you lower the resolution it would look crap. matte display does have less colours, but its not that bad, have a look at it and then say.
> 
> plus the prices are excluding TAXES, playing 10k only for display is not worth, better get the sony laptop with IPS panel.



You can forget the taxes, if you buy on the streets. And even if online, people try to get some or the other discounts offered by dell. And, as I mentioned earlier, there won't be a LOT(noticeable, yeah, but not alot) of difference in the performance, because GT 650M is the DDR3 one in sammy, not the realy GDDR5 performer.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

SlayerAndy said:


> You can forget the taxes, if you buy on the streets. And even if online, people try to get some or the other discounts offered by dell. And, as I mentioned earlier, there won't be a LOT(noticeable, yeah, but not alot) of difference in the performance, because GT 650M is the DDR3 one in sammy, not the realy GDDR5 performer.



check the rankings on notebookcheck and then say. mind you there is DDR3 version of GT650m(class 1) , forget 7730m(class 2)...only 7770m comes close to it. 768p has become really old according to me. 900p should become mainstream which sammy started. and instead of just commenting, why don't you get DELL lappy at "street" price and help people by posting benchmarks and screenshots game. even at street price Dell won't come down till 48K. Mark my words.


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

768p is mainstream for 15.6" because it has exact 100 PPI and in ratio 16:9
And sammy doesn't started the 900p, all 15.4" macbook pros, hp probooks are coming with 900p resolution from years.
For an entertainment high end laptop the games should be only run smoothly and properly on normal HD resolution.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^but i don't think 7730M will perform great on Full HD screen, here is the proof 
Crysis2 on DELL Inspiron 15R (7520) [FRAPS] - YouTube

look at the settings that guy is playing CRYSIS 2 (console port) on gamer settings (low) at 25-35 fps. and i played on hardcore (ultra) settings at 900p with 30 fps.

with this scenario, i doubt it won't be able to play MAX PAYNE 3 on low settings, and if we scale down the resolution, it will look crap. forget about future games. 1080P is only for multimedia purpose and work related. not gaming at all.


----------



## rider (Aug 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^but i don't think 7730M will perform great on Full HD screen, here is the proof
> Crysis2 on DELL Inspiron 15R (7520) [FRAPS] - YouTube
> 
> look at the settings that guy is playing CRYSIS 2 (console port) on gamer settings (low) at 25-35 fps. and i played on hardcore (ultra) settings at 900p with 30 fps.
> ...



Read my statement again, I said


> For an entertainment high end laptop the games should be only run smoothly and properly on normal HD resolution.


 not Full HD.
To play high end games in HD 7730M the user should change the resolution to 1366x768 in graphic settings.


----------



## SlayerAndy (Aug 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> check the rankings on notebookcheck and then say. mind you there is DDR3 version of GT650m(class 1) , forget 7730m(class 2)...only 7770m comes close to it. 768p has become really old according to me. 900p should become mainstream which sammy started. and instead of just commenting, why don't you get DELL lappy at "street" price and help people by posting benchmarks and screenshots game. even at street price Dell won't come down till 48K. Mark my words.



I already have Dell 17R SE. Know what Dell provides. Anyway, you win. But if you can for once, don't try to justify your purchase. Even the upcoming DV6 might be a better option, with there being notable defective pieces of 550p here on TDF forums, let alone everywhere.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

^^Com'on dude, I think there are only 2-3 owner w/ defective lappy inc. me!


----------



## ratul (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^Com'on dude, I think there are only 2-3 owner w/ defective lappy inc. me!



i still don't understand why you say you have defective lappy??? 
People having dead pixels, battery problems, touchpad defects, their lappy can be called defective, but your's is just producing more heat than others, that it, for me, that's not a defect..
you live in rajasthan bro, and i can understand these high temps for u, just think that what defect can you justify by this?? fan not working, or thermal paste dried up??? 

@RON28, yeah, 650m blows away 7730m, but remember even 650m can't game on 1080p on a game like crysis2, 7730 on low settings, so 650m on medium, that's it..
We can talk of 650m vs 7730m today, but most of us are getting laps for 2-3yrs, and in next 2-3yrs, some games might not even run on both.. 
I will still recommend DELL to op over samsung, atleast you will have most beautiful movie experience @ 1080p, with 15-30% game deprovement, but you can have satisfaction of not worrying of temps, watching and lowering settings as temps rise, or limiting processor to 70% or 50%, you can just install windows and forget, having a peace of mind.. 
And remember of this, many users have warned including me, that high temps of sammy might not produce problems now, but these high temps means lowering the life of mobo and other internal components..

@dan4u, i think bro it's not good to compare alienware's temps with sammy's, they are in higher range, use premium materials to make lappies, that can withstand these temps easily, that's why they are called gaming laps.. 
These inspiron, 550p use components for multimedia purpose, they are not made to handle these temps for very long, the material used is the main reason why gaming laps are mostly >₹1lacs...


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2012)

ratul said:


> @dan4u, i think bro it's not good to compare alienware's temps with sammy's, they are in higher range, use premium materials to make lappies, that can withstand these temps easily, that's why they are called gaming laps..
> These inspiron, 550p use components for multimedia purpose, they are not made to handle these temps for very long, the material used is the main reason why gaming laps are mostly >₹1lacs...



yea but if an alienware reaches 94c you can't expect sammy/inspiron not to. also alienware has really good built quality, but the internals(heat sink) are pretty much the same in most laptops......


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 20, 2012)

ratul said:


> i still don't understand why you say you have defective lappy???
> People having dead pixels, battery problems, touchpad defects, their lappy can be called defective, but your's is just producing more heat than others, that it, for me, that's not a defect..
> you live in rajasthan bro, and i can understand these high temps for u, just think that what defect can you justify by this?? fan not working, or thermal paste dried up???


Do u think 101C ain't serious?? 105C is max for IB in Lappies.... ???


----------



## ratul (Aug 20, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Do u think 101C ain't serious?? 105C is max for IB in Lappies.... ???



it is serious, but still my mind says that surroundings do matter (rajasthan is really a hot place)...
I saw the temps of a user in US of 15r se in some forum, his idle temps were idling b/w 35-40c, just bcoz of the cold weather their, so that could also be a factor dude... Defect might have been if your idle temps too reach 60-70...


----------



## savvy (Aug 22, 2012)

Well guys, give me one straight answer... Which has better screen (i DON'T mean better resolution) ??? I am buying my laptop just for casual,multimedia experience & occasionally will play some game (FIFA, NFS ;: NOT BF3, MP3)... SAMMY & FHD version of Inspiron - both has MATTE screen  Which make me think... I personally experienced GLOSSY display & quite happy with it.... Now not sure how bad the colour, contrast of matte screen is...  I have also plan to buy i5 version Inspiron with gloosy screen if the viewing experience of matte is that bad...  I have already waited for one and half months & seems this waiting became fruiteless( throttling issue of sammy nt fixed permanently yet & dell dumped me by giving fhd matte screen).... i can wait another one month but seeing the result, nt in a mood to do that.... after all, i can't wait my whole life for a laptop!!!! Now SCREEN being the deal breaker for me, what do you suggest... Should i go for matte screen (sammy or dell fhd ???) or inferior i5 with glossy ??? 
NOTE : My budget is 60000 & any other sughestion will be appreciated...



savvy said:


> Well guys, give me one straight answer... Which has better screen (i DON'T mean better resolution) ??? I am buying my laptop just for casual,multimedia experience & occasionally will play some game (FIFA, NFS ;: NOT BF3, MP3)... SAMMY & FHD version of Inspiron - both has MATTE screen  Which make me think... I personally experienced GLOSSY display & quite happy with it.... Now not sure how bad the colour, contrast of matte screen is...  I have also plan to buy i5 version Inspiron with gloosy screen if the viewing experience of matte is that bad...  I have already waited for one and half months & seems this waiting became fruiteless( throttling issue of sammy nt fixed permanently yet & dell dumped me by giving fhd matte screen).... i can wait another one month but seeing the result, nt in a mood to do that.... after all, i can't wait my whole life for a laptop!!!! Now SCREEN being the deal breaker for me, what do you suggest... Should i go for matte screen (sammy or dell fhd ???) or inferior i5 with glossy ???
> NOTE : My budget is 60000 & any other sughestion will be appreciated...



Guys plz suggest me.... I also found on dell website that i5 version with FHD option is without dedicated graphics card... is it true
 ???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 23, 2012)

savvy said:


> Well guys, give me one straight answer... Which has better screen (i DON'T mean better resolution) ??? I am buying my laptop just for casual,multimedia experience & occasionally will play some game (FIFA, NFS ;: NOT BF3, MP3)... SAMMY & FHD version of Inspiron - both has MATTE screen  Which make me think... I personally experienced GLOSSY display & quite happy with it.... Now not sure how bad the colour, contrast of matte screen is...  I have also plan to buy i5 version Inspiron with gloosy screen if the viewing experience of matte is that bad...  I have already waited for one and half months & seems this waiting became fruiteless( throttling issue of sammy nt fixed permanently yet & dell dumped me by giving fhd matte screen).... i can wait another one month but seeing the result, nt in a mood to do that.... after all, i can't wait my whole life for a laptop!!!! Now SCREEN being the deal breaker for me, what do you suggest... Should i go for matte screen (sammy or dell fhd ???) or inferior i5 with glossy ???
> NOTE : My budget is 60000 & any other sughestion will be appreciated...
> 
> 
> ...



If you're really concerned about the screen I'd recommend you look at some model's from sony (fhd & glossy), between sammy and dell, I recommend the fhd Dell, and yes Matte screens will reduce contrast by 10-15%, but a fhd or hd+ is any day better than 720p glossy, regardless of the screen type.


----------



## savvy (Aug 23, 2012)

dan4u said:


> If you're really concerned about the screen I'd recommend you look at some model's from sony (fhd & glossy), between sammy and dell, I recommend the fhd Dell, and yes Matte screens will reduce con trast by 10-15%, but a fhd or hd+ is any day better than 720p glossy, regardless of the screen type.



Thank you for your reply.... I really don't want to leave samsung  Just one silly question : if i increase the contrast in the media player settings while watching movies, will it feel near to glossy ???   (As you said, it's only 10-15%...) 
And what about other question ... Dell website says that 15R SE with FHD comes without dedicated graphics card ... How that can be ???


----------



## dan4u (Aug 23, 2012)

savvy said:


> Thank you for your reply.... I really don't want to leave samsung  Just one silly question : if i increase the contrast in the media player settings while watching movies, will it feel near to glossy ???   (As you said, it's only 10-15%...)
> And what about other question ... Dell website says that 15R SE with FHD comes without dedicated graphics card ... How that can be ???



I personally don't see a lot of difference between glossy and matte, my last two hp laptops were 720p glossy, compared to them the samsung is really bright (300 nits) and easier on the eyes, idk if tweaking media player settings will make a difference, haven't tried that...........and No, all Dell 15r se comes with the AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB, here look at this


----------



## RON28 (Aug 23, 2012)

savvy said:


> Well guys, give me one straight answer... Which has better screen (i DON'T mean better resolution) ??? I am buying my laptop just for casual,multimedia experience & occasionally will play some game (FIFA, NFS ;: NOT BF3, MP3)... SAMMY & FHD version of Inspiron - both has MATTE screen  Which make me think... I personally experienced GLOSSY display & quite happy with it.... Now not sure how bad the colour, contrast of matte screen is...  I have also plan to buy i5 version Inspiron with gloosy screen if the viewing experience of matte is that bad...  I have already waited for one and half months & seems this waiting became fruiteless( throttling issue of sammy nt fixed permanently yet & dell dumped me by giving fhd matte screen).... i can wait another one month but seeing the result, nt in a mood to do that.... after all, i can't wait my whole life for a laptop!!!! Now SCREEN being the deal breaker for me, what do you suggest... Should i go for matte screen (sammy or dell fhd ???) or inferior i5 with glossy ???
> NOTE : My budget is 60000 & any other sughestion will be appreciated...
> 
> 
> ...



only a matte screen has made you wait so long despite having a 60K budget...you really look worried about quality rather than quantity...i guess the best laptop would be SONY VAIO E SERIES.
why i have suggested you the above laptop is because it has glossy screen with 900P display on 14inch...its like 1080p on 15.6 (google DPI if you don't believe) and Full HD screen with IPS panel in SONY will cost really heavy on your pockets.

only drawback is it has is 2nd Gen I5 processor. but trust me it has killer looks.


----------



## savvy (Aug 23, 2012)

dan4u said:


> I personally don't see a lot of difference between glossy and matte, my last two hp laptops were 720p glossy, compared to them the samsung is really bright (300 nits) and easier on the eyes, idk if tweaking media player settings will make a difference, haven't tried that...........and No, all Dell 15r se comes with the AMD Radeon™ HD 7730M 2GB, here look at this



Yeah, i also read that ... But after the model name & initial four features, the term "with dedicated graphics card" is written in the third line for 1st & 4th model (above the rating star).....blank for 2nd, 3rd,5th & 6th model.... Wondering what does that really mean ....


----------



## rider (Aug 23, 2012)

savvy said:


> Well guys, give me one straight answer... Which has better screen (i DON'T mean better resolution) ??? I am buying my laptop just for casual,multimedia experience & occasionally will play some game (FIFA, NFS ;: NOT BF3, MP3)... SAMMY & FHD version of Inspiron - both has MATTE screen  Which make me think... I personally experienced GLOSSY display & quite happy with it.... Now not sure how bad the colour, contrast of matte screen is...  I have also plan to buy i5 version Inspiron with gloosy screen if the viewing experience of matte is that bad...  I have already waited for one and half months & seems this waiting became fruiteless( throttling issue of sammy nt fixed permanently yet & dell dumped me by giving fhd matte screen).... i can wait another one month but seeing the result, nt in a mood to do that.... after all, i can't wait my whole life for a laptop!!!! Now SCREEN being the deal breaker for me, what do you suggest... Should i go for matte screen (sammy or dell fhd ???) or inferior i5 with glossy ???
> NOTE : My budget is 60000 & any other sughestion will be appreciated...
> 
> 
> ...



If you care about screen that much, buy screen separately, i mean good quality of screens are available on ebay store or laptopscreen.com that would be easily replaceable with the default one, many people do this. The only issue the warranty may void. 
But if you are not interested as per your requirement best you can get is dell inspiron 15R core-i5, 1080p screen model for around 56k included taxes with accidental cover warranty.


----------



## savvy (Aug 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> only a matte screen has made you wait so long despite having a 60K budget...you really look worried about quality rather than quantity...i guess the best laptop would be SONY VAIO E SERIES.
> why i have suggested you the above laptop is because it has glossy screen with 900P display on 14inch...its like 1080p on 15.6 (google DPI if you don't believe) and Full HD screen with IPS panel in SONY will cost really heavy on your pockets.
> 
> only drawback is it has is 2nd Gen I5 processor. but trust me it has killer looks.



Thnx for your reply..... I really like the display of vaio ... But guess what ? Samsung has made us greedy & we compare every laptop with sammy... And may be you are right . I may be too much worried about screen. But i can't help it , this would be my first laptop...



rider said:


> If you care about screen that much, buy screen separately, i mean good quality of screens are available on ebay store or laptopscreen.com that would be easily replaceable with the default one, many people do this. The only issue the warranty may void.
> But if you are not interested as per your requirement best you can get is dell inspiron 15R core-i5, 1080p screen model for around 56k included taxes with accidental cover warranty.



I set aside Inspiron with FHD thinking that if i can't fix sammy then i will get this ... (what about my question regarding graphics in 2-3 posts earlier ? i think some model has integrated AMD graphics including FHD version)...
Now coming to sammy, i think it will be best for me to get the i7 sammy & getting changed the screen if i don't like the screen... can u tell me the exact procedure abt hw 2 change the screen & price of a good screen ??? and will the throttling issue be solved or we hv 2 play using some temporary solution untill sammy get screwed....one of the reason why i waited so long is to see if the throttling get solved.... 
Sorry for such a long post...!!


----------



## twostepsfromhell (Aug 28, 2012)

I was also confused between these two laptops, however after seeing this thread i have decided to go for the Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN, however can someone enlighten me about the warranty status in india, Is it an onsite warranty or do I have to walk to a store and deposit the laptop there ??


----------



## Abhishek Nama (Aug 28, 2012)

twostepsfromhell said:


> I was also confused between these two laptops, however after seeing this thread i have decided to go for the Samsung NP550P5C-S02IN, however can someone enlighten me about the warranty status in india, Is it an onsite warranty or do I have to walk to a store and deposit the laptop there ??



AFAIK there is no onsite only walk in.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 28, 2012)

^ you can get onsite warranty if you buy extended warranty plans, check Samsung smart warranty


----------



## eklavya (Sep 1, 2012)

i vote for Samsung...obviously dude you can check my review @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/162535-review-samsung-np550p5c-s01in.html


----------



## Adityaak (Sep 12, 2012)

I think you should go with Dell FHD inspiron SE this will suite you .
i own 15r SE with FHD screen and its really great experience watching HD movies screen is very nice viewing angles are not bad i would say go with Dell FHD.


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 8, 2012)

Is this war still going on with Samsung & Dell Users ???

Its almost 2-3 months after starting this thread... Hope its the right time to get the results from the users with this 3 months of use.


----------



## webgenius (Oct 8, 2012)

dayslleepper said:


> Is this war still going on with Samsung & Dell Users ???
> 
> Its almost 2-3 months after starting this thread... Hope its the right time to get the results from the users with this 3 months of use.



The war will never end . People who have bought the laptop will claim their product to be superior.

The OP has to take a call. If you list the pros and cons of the models, clearly Samsung wins (Note that I'm no Samsung fanboy and have a laptop from neither of these brands). But Dell users will not give up the battle so easily


----------



## SlayerAndy (Oct 8, 2012)

webgenius said:


> The war will never end . People who have bought the laptop will claim their product to be superior.
> 
> The OP has to take a call. If you list the pros and cons of the models, clearly Samsung wins (Note that I'm no Samsung fanboy and have a laptop from neither of these brands). But Dell users will not give up the battle so easily



The samsung wins on paper. But well, as everyone's happy with there purchases, and everyone has different preferences, there really is no use of debate. There is never a competition between performance vs reliability. As I have seen quite a few threads about the problems in samsung, and well, I would be mad to question DELL's reliability.


----------



## shriram_jairam (Oct 9, 2012)

Dell is awesome in terms of battery,usability & durability(once i dropped my laptop in my college but delly survived without any scratches )
but I am planning to buy a sammy(dell is too expensive for the same specs) .


----------



## dayslleepper (Oct 9, 2012)

shriram_jairam said:


> Dell is awesome in terms of battery,usability & durability(once i dropped my laptop in my college but delly survived without any scratches )
> but I am planning to buy a sammy(dell is too expensive for the same specs) .



Thats great thing.. btw whats the thing that make u to plan Sammy purchase....


----------

